
Show HN: A podcast for socialist techies - s_kilk
http://generalintellectunit.net/e/001-podcast-of-the-cybernetic-marxists/
======
s_kilk
Hey all. I've just started publishing a new podcast, analysing the
intersection of Technology, Politics and Philosophy, from an unapologetically
far-left perspective.

You can find us on iTunes ([https://itunes.apple.com/gb/podcast/general-
intellect-unit/i...](https://itunes.apple.com/gb/podcast/general-intellect-
unit/id1304361213)), Soundcloud.com
([https://soundcloud.com/giunitpod](https://soundcloud.com/giunitpod)) and
most likely on whatever podcast app you prefer to use.

